# Help Identifying Decal



## sam (May 3, 2021)

If you look close you can see a skip tooth chain ring or track ring below the lettering. I think it's Italian


----------



## juvela (May 3, 2021)

-----

the word across the top of the transfer appears that it _may _be Pelizzoli

there is a cycle manufacturing entity of this name - Cicli Pelizzoli

web site -

Cicli Pelizzoli – Masters are backhttp://www.ciclipelizzoli.it › ...

Facebook account -

ciclipelizzoli

Instagram account -

Cicli Pelizzoli (@ciclipelizzoli) • Instagram photos and videoshttps://www.instagram.com › ciclipelizzoli

presenting this name only as a possibility

another possibility for the P______ word is some variant of "special" such as Speciale or Especiale

of the figures seen below the name it may be that the figure on the right depicts Saint  Christopher - he is a frequent  resident on the frames of and in the crests of Belgian bicycles

unable to make out the letters in the centre of the crest

you could try making a photo of the transfer with the light coming from the left instead of from the right...

perhaps with the two images to work with readers may be able to say more

if you are able to make out any of the four(?) characters in the centre of the crest you might wish to take a look at this alphabetically organized list of Italian cycle marques -

7

-----


----------



## dnc1 (May 4, 2021)

I played around with the contrast and a little colour enhancement, but still none the wiser!


----------



## sam (May 6, 2021)

I found it. A Umberto Dei. This logo was also stamped on the very rusty cranks(both sides and one side more readable that the other). I think it may be a 1946 frame but that's a guess---it could be a 60s for all I know---but it has model39 Universal brakes.


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2021)

-----

a forum member performed a restoration on a Dei machine in this thread -

1940 Umberto Dei resurrection thread

links for information on the marque -





__





						Umberto Dei
					





					www.blackbirdsf.org
				




1948.htm

Between-Myth-and-Legend.htm

Dei became a reseller of parts and accessories as well, publishing print catalogues of Italian produced cycling wares.

-----


----------



## sam (May 17, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> a forum member performed a restoration on a Dei machine in this thread -
> 
> ...



Interesting,we both are out of San Antonio. Thanks for the link very interesting bike


----------



## juvela (May 17, 2021)

-----

readers would be sure to enjoy additional pictures of the cycle should you be able to post some

are your plans for a "make it work" effort or for a full restoration?


-----


----------

